# DEIVF abroad- looking for recommendations where to do scans & blood tests in UK



## Bingo2020 (May 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are planning treatment abroad. Due to travel restrictions we are planning to do the scans and blood tests in the UK but we don't know how to organise this as we are not with a clinic in the UK.

Would it be better joining a clinic here to get all these tests done? 
Or can anyone recommend a place to get the bloods and scans done?

Thanks in advance


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey 

Depending on where you are in the U.K. 

We used some in central London our clinic recommended the birth clinic in Harley street and the lab dr in wimpole street for bloods / scans they were very fast and quick when I found it I was pregnant had my bloody test at 8.30am clinic caked me at 10.30am to tell me I was pregnant so quick turn around 

We used Newlife in Thessaloniki in Greece can 100% recommend them.


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi
I am in Bristol and I used a local private clinic for scans and bloods and an endometrial scratch when recommended. I’ve also used ultrasound direct who have locations all over the UK. Most private clinics are used to providing a service for patients having treatment abroad. 
Good luck. I have a 7 month old baby boy from donor treatment abroad.
A x


----------



## Bingo2020 (May 28, 2020)

Hi Angedelight and treezuk,

Thanks so much for getting back to me, I really appreciate it.

@Angedelight The is great that you were able to access a local private clinic. I didn't think that they would provide tests unless we were planned to stay with them for IVF. I may also need an endometrial scratch so this is great to hear! Congratulations of your baby boy, how wonderful!

@treezuk We are based in Warwickshire. Our clinic did recommended a doctor in London but it would be a bit of journey for bloods and scans, especially now with travel restrictions. But if we aren't lucky enough to find somewhere close to home, this is really helpful advice. They sound super prompt, which I like. I'm delighted you had such a positive experience abroad. This is all very reassuring to hear.

Thank you


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Honestly couldn’t recommend them enough - they work in conjunction with clinics all over the U.K. so they can point you in the right direction I know some people use ultrasound direct as long as you can get the info they need to proceed that’s all they’re worried about. 

Newlife offer a free Skype consultation once they have your history so it’s defiantly worth giving them a contact especially given the situation at the moment because if you contacted them and liked them then at least by the time you’ve sent everything over and we’ve come out the Covid situation you’d be pretty much good to go. 

Everything crossed for you and good luck x


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello I went to Cherish clinic in Sutton Coldfield for all my scans, bloods, Intralipids, Harmony test etc, they are lovely and very helpful. I found out about them on this site. I’m in a similar position to AngelDelight, having had a baby last Oct thanks to Serum clinic in Athens   Good luck x


----------



## Bingo2020 (May 28, 2020)

Hi StrawberrySundae,

Thanks for your message and the recommendation for the clinic. That is brilliant and close enough to us that we can go there when we need to. So happy I asked here for recommendations. Congratulations on your baby!


----------

